# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - elokuu 2008

## jtm

5.8 Tkl:
#628/3
#638/3
#226/18
Joku vanhemmista pätkä Scaloista(#644-#655) seikkaili 10:llä.

----------


## Eppu

6.8.
TKL:
228/26
631/7

Lauttakylän auton eli siis Satakunnan liikenteen Crossway #172 on saanut ylleen siniraidat ja yhtiön nimikin on vaihdettu kylkeen. Muista sarjan yksilöistä en tiedä...

----------


## Ranke

6.8.2008
veolia
#306:Harjoittelee linjaa 27

----------


## jtm

7.8 Tkl:
#656/2
#222/25
#631/29

----------


## Miska

> Lauttakylän auton eli siis Satakunnan liikenteen Crossway #172 on saanut ylleen siniraidat ja yhtiön nimikin on vaihdettu kylkeen. Muista sarjan yksilöistä en tiedä...


Myös sisarauto 149 TYJ-449 on saanut siniraidan ja Satakunnan Liikenne -nimen kylkiinsä. Havainto eiliseltä Kankaanpäästä.

----------


## killerpop

Torstaina 7.8.2008 nähtiin jo esimakua TKL:n linjakilpitekstien muutostöistä, sillä TKL #635 ajeli linjaa 27 kilvitettynä sirosti "Ryydynpohja" aiemman "RYYDYNPOHJA" sijaan (eli samaan tapaan kuin linjalla 4 on kilvitetty kesän ajan Särkänniemeen).

Näyttää siltä, että tikkukirjaimet jäävät hiljalleen historiaan  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Torstaina 7.8.2008 nähtiin jo esimakua TKL:n linjakilpitekstien muutostöistä, sillä TKL #635 ajeli linjaa 27 kilvitettynä sirosti "Ryydynpohja" aiemman "RYYDYNPOHJA" sijaan (eli samaan tapaan kuin linjalla 4 on kilvitetty kesän ajan Särkänniemeen).


Linjalla 22, oranssiledikilpisellä teli-scalalla oli myös vastaavalla tavalla "22 Annala" tänään.

----------


## jtm

Oli ainakin tuo uusi kirjoitus tyyli ilmestnyt #640, #644 ja johonkin 13:n Scaalaan.

9.8 Tkl:
#663/3

----------


## killerpop

Ma 11.8. - talviaikataulut voimaan

Muutama pieni poiminto TKL:n kalustosta:
Linjalla 21 on autojen koko kasvanut, sillä linjalla oli kaksikin teliautoa #231 ja #258 lyhyen #625:n lisäksi. Myös 39:lla on pidempää kalustoa käytössä, esim Carrus City L #222.
CityU-niveliä näkyi mm #400/19, #401/20, #405/1, #406/18, #407/30

----------


## Eppu

> Ma 11.8. - talviaikataulut voimaan
> 
> Muutama pieni poiminto TKL:n kalustosta:


Terveiset länsipuolelta:
1: 424, 242, 243
13: 255, 272, 410
18: 406:n lisäksi linjalta löytyi toinenkin Volvo, 228.
19: lyhenä autona ainakin 654 (olisin odottanut yhden penkkiparin verran pidempää autoa)
26: 269, 245, 261, 422, 639
Y34: 621 (tuttuun tapaan...)

En kylläkään jaksa ihan vielä uskoa, että jo mainitut uukkarit jäävät pysyviksi sijoituksiksi. Samoin tuo 410/13 yllättää. Onkohan sekään pysyvää. Lähiaikoina toki selviää...

----------


## jtm

11.8 Tkl:
yö vuoroja: 246/Y28, 405/Y1, 425/18, 262/30

1: 242, 405, 424
2: 247, 652, 662
3: 619, 660, 661
6: 641, 658, 659
8: 109, 110, 643
12: 204, 257, 411
13: 274
15: 617, 618, 646
16: 212, 213, 415, 423, 633
17: 224, 264, 268, 419
18: 228, 404, 425
19: 238, 400, 624
20: 250, 265, 266
21: 231*, 258, 629, *= Vain 7:20 lähtö Tahmelasta
22: 229, 412
23: 251
24: 622, 655
25: 214, 226, 656, 657
26: 205, 260, 261
28: 227, 231, 246, 427
29: 259, 276, 623, 664
30: 262, 263, 407
31: 616
39: 220, 222, 413, pitäisi olla koko talven 2 teliä + 1 nivel.
Y3: 231
K12: 628
Y34: 621
Y35: 620

HUOM! Wiimoihin oli asennettu Pusatecit.

Veolia:
7: 628, 629
27: 625, 626
Monessa Veolian uudessa Scaalassa ei toimineet rahastuslaitteet.

Atro Vuolteen Mersu 32:lla oli saanut sini-valko värityksen ylleen.

----------


## Eppu

> 11.8 Tkl:


Muutama täydennys:
13: 221 (päreet asennettu)
15: 651
16: 414
23: 256
25: 232
26: 421

10: Paunu 121 ja 88 (molemmat tilaajaväreissä).

----------


## deepthroat

> Muutama täydennys:
> 
> 10: Paunu 121 ja 88 (molemmat tilaajaväreissä).


Jaaha, eli hätäsektiona on 88 maalattu , koska Volvolta tilatut 8700 RLE:t valmistuvat vasta syyskuun loppupäivinä. Mahtaa olla jumalaton pula autoista Paunulla seuraavat pari kuukautta...

----------


## Eppu

11.8. vielä...
#417 / 1
#244 / 1
#254 / 13
#631 / 14
#418 / 30
#267 / 16
#230 / 30
#216 / 30
#634 / 15

Ykkösen Härmälä-osapäivät olivat #640 ja #650 (mikä oli hiukan yllättävää).

Paunu #68 / 62 (tällaistakaan ei ole tapahtunut pitkiin aikoihin)
LL #90 / 79 (matalalattiakaturilla Pursoon)

Länskän uusimpia hankintoja (#7-#10) ei puolestaan ainakaan minun silmiini osunut. Olisin odottanut niitä esim. linjalle 50, mutta ainakin tuohon 14:23 vuoroon Siivikkalaan saattoi mahdollisesti mennä #73 (tästä ei täyttä varmuutta, havainto linja-autoaseman kohdalta, jossa auto menossa sopivaan aikaan kohti Keskustoria).

----------


## Eppu

11.8. myös:
#267, #209, #420 / 16
#271, #215, #218, #211 / 22
#237, #121 / 23
#241 / 18
#632 / 19
#206 / 28




> 29: 259, 276, 623, 664


#664 liikkui kylläkin 15:llä. #276 näkyili puolestaan 13:lla. Omat havaintoni linjalta 29 olivat mm #235, #648 ja #663.

----------


## killerpop

> Ykkösen Härmälä-osapäivät olivat #640 ja #650 (mikä oli hiukan yllättävää).


Aamulla vielä #645/1



> 11.8. myös:
> #276 näkyili puolestaan 13:lla.


Aamuruuhkassa 29:llä.

----------


## jtm

> 11.8. myös:
> 
> #664 liikkui kylläkin 15:llä. #276 näkyili puolestaan 13:lla. Omat havaintoni linjalta 29 olivat mm #235, #648 ja #663.


Olet oikeassa, että #664 oli 15:llä mutta olin epähuomioissa painanut 3 tilalle. #276 liikkui aamulla 29:llä mutta en nähnyt enään iltapäivästä.

----------


## jtm

Minua kyllä hieman yllättää tuo #619/3... päreetkin oli asennettu eli aika varmasti vakioksi jää. Kyllä Keinosella on ollut  hauskaa. :Very Happy: 

Veolia 11.8:
#201/7
#15/79
Tulipa mieleen, että olin Veolian #626 historian ensimmäinen matkustaja.

----------


## jtm

> 11.8. vielä...
> 
> Ykkösen Härmälä-osapäivät olivat #640 ja #650 (mikä oli hiukan yllättävää).
> 
> Paunu #68 / 62 (tällaistakaan ei ole tapahtunut pitkiin aikoihin)


Ei minua kyllä kauheesti ihmetytä kun eikö keinosen taktiikka ole: Scalat varikolla.

11.8 Paunu:
#70/62, eli oli toinenkin laatikko Pirkkalalaisten ilona.
#95/73

----------


## Eppu

Päivän kuvasatoa vielä alkaen linkin kuvasta...

----------


## Kinmo

> 11.8 Paunu:
> #70/62, eli oli toinenkin laatikko Pirkkalalaisten ilona.


Mikäs se toinen laatikko sitten oli?

----------


## jtm

12.8 Tkl:
1: 405, 627
2: 652, 662
3: 619, 660, 661
6: 659
8: 109, 643
12: 416
13: 254, 270
15: 651
16: 209, 212, 219, 414, 415, 420, 421, 426
17: 224, 228, 268, 419
18: 264, 406, 421
19: 238, 400, 653
20: 265, 266, 401
21: 645
22: 211, 215, 248, 271
23: 237
24: 655
25: 226, 656, 657
26: 269, 409
28: 227, 276, 422, 427, 633
29: 229, 259, 648
30: 216, 217, 413
31: 616
39: 222, 407

K18: 626
Y35: 620

PAUNU:
10: 88, 121

Veolia:
#201/7

----------


## Eppu

12.8.
#253 / 12
#205 / 26
#412 / 30
#630 / 1
#650 / 15
#637 / 15

----------


## jtm

> 12.8.
> #412 / 30


Oli myöhemmin linjalla 22.

Aiemmin merkkaamani #633:n tilalle linjalle 28 oli tullut #236.

12.8 Tkl:
#403/13
#267/16
#639/26

----------


## jtm

13.8 Tkl:
3: 619, 660
8: 109, 643
16: 209, 212, 408, 415, 420
17: 228, 230, 233, 419
18: 264, 406
19: 238, 400, 654, 624 hinattin pois Kissanmaan koulun kohdaltan. klo 13.55
20: 250, 265, 266, 401
24: 655
25: 226, 657
28: 206, 227, 410
29: 259, 623
30: 217
39: 220, 407

K12: 628

Veolia:
27: 624, 625, 626

----------


## jtm

13.8 Tkl:
#255/13
#273/16
#423/16
#633/16
#421/18
#214/25
#641/29

----------


## jtm

13.8 Tkl:
#220 ajeli 39:llä kilvissä " 39 HERMIA", tänään oli jo  ilmestynyt teksti "HERVANTA".

14.8 Tkl:
1: 625 tämä oli vain välillä Keskustori-Härmälä(Pirkkahalli). 12.8 merkkaamani 627 oli koko kierrossa, ajattelin selventää että ei luule että oli ruuhkassa.
2: 652, 236 näköjään laittaneet vara-auton 2:lle.
3: 619, 660, 661
8: 109, 643
12: 253
13: 270, 274
15: 617, 650, 651
16: 209, 212, 213, 228, 408, 415
17: 219, 268, 419
18: 264, 411, 421, 425
19: 624, 632, 653, 654, 238, 400
20: 265, 266, 401
21: 258, 630, 645 vaihdettiin 633 klo 13.54 Keskustorilla linjojen 3, 13 ja 50 pysäkillä.
22: 211, 215, 412
23: 221, 256
24: 655
25: 214, 656, 657
26: 639
28: 227, 249, 276, 410
29: 259 oli näköjään kolhaissut oikealla etukulmalla johonkin kun oli vilkku säpäleinä ja lommoja, 635, 649
30: 216, 235
31: 615
39: 220, 222, 407

K12: 628
Y34: 621
Y35: 620

----------


## killerpop

Pe 15.8.2008

Paunu #95/10  :Very Happy:  
TKL #250/21

----------


## Eppu

Pe 15.08
Paunu #1-17 / 70
LL #39 / 50 (kalustopulaa vissiin kun noita #7-#10 ei oo vielä näkyny)

TKL:
#246 / 18
#647 / 25
#410 / 28
#225 / 19
#265 / 23
#241 / 16
#627 / 15
#629 / 1 (Härmälä o.p.)
#412, #414 / 1
#248, #252 / 13
#247 / 17

----------


## killerpop

Kerkesikös kukaan havaitsemaan, mikä (linja-)auto tässä perjantaisessa kolarissa oli kyseessä? 
http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/100496.shtml ... kuvitusta kun uutisessa ei ole.

----------


## jtm

15.8 Tkl:
2: 236, 652*
3: 619*, 660*, 661*
6: 638
8: 109*, 642, 643*, 644
13: 244, 270* vaihdettiin 244 n.klo 14.27 Yliopistonkadulla, 274
16: 209*, 212*, 213*, 219*, 420*, 423*
17: 268*, 419*
18: 406*, 425*
19: 238*, 635, 653*, 654*
20: 266*, 401*
22: 211*, 215*
25: 214*, 226*
28: 206*, 227*, 410*
29: 259*
39: 220*, 222*, 407*

*= havaintojeni mukaan vakio

----------


## killerpop

Kyllähän tätä näkyä kelpaa katsella useamman ruudun verran.

----------


## Kinmo

> Mikä (linja-)auto tässä perjantaisessa kolarissa oli kyseessä? 
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/100496.shtml ... kuvitusta kun uutisessa ei ole.


Hän oli TKL #231

----------


## Multsun poika

Onko kellään havaintoja miten linja 24:lle on riittänyt matkustajia?

----------


## Eppu

> Onko kellään havaintoja miten linja 24:lle on riittänyt matkustajia?


JOHONKIn mukaan eilen linjalla oli kulkijoita 263. Enemmänkin porukkaa siis toki mahtuis kyytiin...

----------


## Miska

> JOHONKIn mukaan eilen linjalla oli kulkijoita 263. Enemmänkin porukkaa siis toki mahtuis kyytiin...


Laskin päivittäisiä lähtöjä olevan 35, eli keskimäärin matkustajia olisi ollut vain melko vaatimattomat 7,5 lähtöä kohden. No, ensimmäisen viikon perusteella ei toki kannata tehdä kovin pitkälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä. Elämme vielä kesäloma- ja pyöräilykautta eivätkä useimmat opiskelijatkaan ole vielä vielä palanneet opinahjoihinsa. Linja kilpailee myös matkustajista jo ennestään tiheästi liikennöivien muiden Hervannan linjojen kanssa. Lisäksi uuden linjan kohdalla menee aina aikansa ennen kuin se kunnolla löydetään. Jos vaikka parin kuukauden päästä oltaisiin jo 350:ssä päivittäisessä matkustajassa...

----------


## jtm

Tässäpä pari sateista lauantai havaintoa Tkl:ltä 16.8:
#226/25
#228/17
#234/23
#250/30
#259/18¨
#263/20
#411/16
#418/30
#425/13
#426/23
#427/30
#616/31, tämäpä yllätys, että -93 nauhakilpinen Carrus vakiona vkl. Koskahan viimeksi on ollut vkl nauhakilpinen vakiona ja ylipäätänsä 15v auto?

----------


## SD202

> #616/31, tämäpä yllätys, että -93 nauhakilpinen Carrus vakiona vkl. Koskahan viimeksi on ollut vkl nauhakilpinen vakiona ja ylipäätänsä 15v auto?


Kävin eräänä kesäisenä lauantaina 1995 Mansessa ajelemassa A J O K K I - korisilla busseilla. Erittäin iloinen yllätys oli pääsy auton 563 (Ajokki 5300 - Volvo B10M vm.1981 Allisonin ns. "rähinälaatikolla") kyytiin. Äkkiä laskien saamme auton 563 iäksi vuonna 1995 kokonaiset 14 vuotta. Havaintoajankohdan kaukaisuuden vuoksi emme voi pitää tätä kovin vertailukelpoisena tietona ja eihän tuo auto 563 ollut ihan 15 vuotta vanha, mutta osattiin sitä ennenkin..."Aika kultaa muistot".

----------


## jtm

17.8 Tkl:
#650/3, oli vielä Särkkä teipit.
#110/8
#275/23
#653/25
#258/28
#276/30

Bongasin tuossa myös että kilpiin  oli ilmestynyt teksti "TKL 60vuotta". Tkl:stähän tulee lokakuussa 60vuotta.

----------


## jtm

18.8 Tkl:
#630/1 h.o.p
#651/3
#414/17
#245/29
#411/39

19.8 Tkl:
#629, #630/1 h.o.p.
#236/2
#632, #635/8
#423/17
#260/20
#218/22
#259/25
#254/29
#426/39
h.o.p= Härmälä-Keskustori osapäivä vuoro

Länsi-linjat:
#39/50
#90/79, klo 14.40 TAYS-Rahola/moottoritie-Nokia-Siuro-Linnavuori.
#90/85, se on se vuoro joka saapuu noin klo 07:45 TAYS:lle.

----------


## killerpop

> 19.8 
> Länsi-linjat:
> #90/85, se on se vuoro joka saapuu noin klo 07:45 TAYS:lle.


Ei muuten varmasti ollut, vaan auto oli tänään LL #96, ja oli vielä Hermialla astikin.

----------


## jtm

> Onko kellään havaintoja miten linja 24:lle on riittänyt matkustajia?


Eilen 19.8 matkustajia 24:lla oli vain 210 eli se tekee vuoroa kohden vain 6,00 matkustajaa! :Icon Frown:

----------


## jtm

20.8 Tkl:
#647/3
#273/16
#267/16
#644/19
#654/19
#414/39
#635/39

Kun olin menossa tänään noin klo 07:27 kouluun Tenniskeskuksen kohdalta niin huomasin, että tulee 2kpl 90Y mutta kas kummaa... olin ainoa ihminen joka mahtui niihin kumpaankin. Ensimmäisenä olevaan Laatikko-Wiiman ei mahtunut ja seuraavana tulevaan Fiftyyn olin ainoa joka mahtui. Pitäisi varmaan kysästä jos saisi tuohon kohtaan jompaan kumpaan vuoroon vara-Ikaruksen tai vara-Scaalan?

----------


## Eppu

Reilun viikon jälkeen aikataulujen vaihtumisen autoja (TKL) näyttäisi vakiintuvan eri linjoille seuraavasti. Virheitä ja puutteita voi kukin korjata ja täydentää jos siltä tuntuu

Linja / #:t
1: 244, 417, 424, 242, 243, ?, 629, 630
2: 652, 662, ?
3: 619, 660, 661
6: 641, 658, 659, 638
8: 109, 110, 643
12: 257, 253, 416, 204(?)
13: 270, 272, 275, 254, 252, 221, 403, ?, ?
14: 631
15: 664, 650, 646, 615, 618, 617 (myös 651 havaittu usein)
16: 420, 267, 415, 423, 212, 213, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?
17: 419, 224, 268, 264(?)
18: 406, 425, 241, ?, ?, ?
19: 400, 238, 653, 654, 632, 624
20: 265, 266, 401, ?
21: 625, 258, ?
22: 271, 218, 211, 215, 229, ?, ?, ?
23: 251, 256, ?, ?, ?
24: 655, ?, ?
25: 214, 656, 657, 232, ?
26: 205, 639, 269, 422, 260, 261, ?
28: 427, 206, 276, ?, ?
29: 623, 259, 663, 648(?), ?
30: 418, 216, 217, 262, 263, ?, ?
31: 616
y34: 621
y35: 620
39: 220, 222, 407(?)

----------


## Rasbelin

> Pitäisi varmaan kysästä jos saisi tuohon kohtaan jompaan kumpaan vuoroon vara-Ikaruksen tai vara-Scaalan?


Pikemmin oikea ratkaisu on mennä jollain toisella linjalla. Ei kuitenkaan ole kovin tarkoituksenmukaista korvata sitä tupla-autoa isommalla autolla, kun sen auton ajorupeama kuitenkin lähinnä koostuu Teiskosta. Eikä eritoten varsinaista vuoroautoa, joka on Ruoveden auto. 90 on lähinnä lisäpalvelua Teiskontielle, eikä niinkään ensisijainen linja.

----------


## jtm

Joitain lisäyksiä tuohon Epun vakkari listaan:
2: 236
16: 219
18: 421
20: 250
23: 234
24: 622
25: 226
28: 227, tuo viides auto vähän vaihtelee, kun se on se Y3:lla oleva auto.
39:llä en pitäisi tuota 407 vakio autona koska on ollut 4pv 9pv:stä ja muina päivinä on ollut autot: 411, 413, 414, 415 ja 426. Katsotaan nyt mikä sinne 39:lle tulee.
K12: 628
K18: 626

19.8 Tkl:
#653/13

21.8 Tkl:
#647/3
#636/8
#267/21
#645/21
#403/22, olitko sinä Killerpop tuossa #403 noin klo 07:37 keskustorilta Itään päin? Havaitsin sinut Y3:sta, kun odottelin y3:n lähtöä ja #403 seisoi vieressä liikennevaloissa.
#415/39
#267/Y3

----------


## killerpop

> #403/22, olitko sinä Killerpop tuossa #403 noin klo 07:37 keskustorilta Itään päin?


olin, pitäähän sitä nyt noin hienolla autolla ajella  :Very Happy: 

Havainto se tämäkin meinaan Lempäälään on ilmestynyt pysäkkipäreisiin myös linjatunnukset 54 ja 71B! Vaikka Tampereen kaupungilla vaihdetaan päreitä joka ikinen syksy, ei tätä 54:ää ole Tampereella saatu yhdellekään pysäkille! Ja linjatunnushan on ollut käytössä jo vuosia. Lempäälälle pisteet tästä.

----------


## jtm

20.8 Tkl:
#259/17

21.8 Tkl:
#414/16
#627/19
#637/19
#121/20

21.8 Paunu:
#64/45
#1-2/95

Tulipa mieleen, että menen TET:iin(työelämään tutustuminen) Veolia Transportille 8.-19.9. Minähän, kun en saa ajaa linja-autoa niin luultavasti joudun siivoamaan busseja mikä on mielenkiintoista, kun mummoni oli siivojana Tkl:llä ja oli kuulemma tehokkain siivooja. Onkohan kukaan täällä Veolialla kuskina Tampereella?

----------


## ultrix

> Vaikka Tampereen kaupungilla vaihdetaan päreitä joka ikinen syksy, ei tätä 54:ää ole Tampereella saatu yhdellekään pysäkille! Ja linjatunnushan on ollut käytössä jo vuosia. Lempäälälle pisteet tästä.


No eipä kai, kun ei tamperelaisille ole linjasta juuri mitään iloa. Aniharvalla on Matkahuollon seutulippu, mikä tarvitaan säännölliseen matkustamiseen linjalla, Pusatecin rahastuslaitteita kun ei 54:lla liikennöivissä autoissa tietääkseni ole eikä linja ole siten myöskään yhteistariffiliikennettä.

Heti, kun SatLi ottaa Tampereen seudulla liikennöiviin busseihinsa käyttöön Pusatecit ja liittyy yhteistariffiin, ryhdyn 54:n kanta-asiakkaaksi. Linja nääs kulkee kotipysäkin (3003 Kuokkamaantie) edestä, mutta on tällä hetkellä minulle hyödytön.

Linjalla 3003 ei tosin ole linjojen 51-53 päreitä, mutta eipä kyllä juuri muuallakaan.

----------


## jtm

> Reilun viikon jälkeen aikataulujen vaihtumisen autoja (TKL) näyttäisi vakiintuvan eri linjoille seuraavasti. Virheitä ja puutteita voi kukin korjata ja täydentää jos siltä tuntuu
> 
> 39: 220


Menisinpä sanomaan, että #220 ei enään nähdä 39:n vakiokalustossa, koska on ollut nyt muutaman päivän 28:lla ja päreisiin on ilmestynyt SORILA ja HERVANTA on poistettu #220:n päreistä.

22.8 Tkl:
#636/3
#637/6
#273/16, ilmeisesti vakiintunut 16:lle.
#411/16
#220/28, #206:n vuorossa.
#253/28
#225/29
#413/39
#656/39, #220:n vuorossa.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Pusatecin rahastuslaitteita kun ei 54:lla liikennöivissä autoissa tietääkseni ole eikä linja ole siten myöskään yhteistariffiliikennettä.
> 
> Heti, kun SatLi ottaa Tampereen seudulla liikennöiviin busseihinsa käyttöön Pusatecit ja liittyy yhteistariffiin, ryhdyn 54:n kanta-asiakkaaksi. Linja nääs kulkee kotipysäkin (3003 Kuokkamaantie) edestä, mutta on tällä hetkellä minulle hyödytön..


Oho. Tämä oli uutta tietoa. Onko Satlilla muka ETM:t käytössä lähiliikenteessä? Kun pikavuoroliikenne on ainakin Pusatec-koneistettua? Ja mtien voi olla, koska ainakin Nokian suunnan vakiovuoroliikenteessä on Pusatecit?

----------


## killerpop

> N
> 
> Heti, kun SatLi ottaa Tampereen seudulla liikennöiviin busseihinsa käyttöön Pusatecit


Ottanut käyttöön jo vuosia sitten.
- Alkuperäinen Satakunnan Liikenne siirtyi Pusateceihin vaiheittain syksystä 2006 alkaen.
- Lauttakylän Auton puolella siirryttiin Pusateceihin ikuisuus sitten. 2005 ei enää näkynyt Buscomeita.

----------


## jtm

22.8 Luopioisten linjat:
#1/Tampere - Kuhmoinen klo 14.50 L-asemalta. Oli tähänkin 9Kutterin vanhukseen saatu Pusatecit. Oli aika oudon näköinen se laite siinä, se oli laitettu siihen rahastuspöydälle.

23.8 Tkl:
#121/28
#247/28

23.8 Paunu:
#95/10

----------


## ultrix

> Oho. Tämä oli uutta tietoa. Onko Satlilla muka ETM:t käytössä lähiliikenteessä? Kun pikavuoroliikenne on ainakin Pusatec-koneistettua? Ja mtien voi olla, koska ainakin Nokian suunnan vakiovuoroliikenteessä on Pusatecit?





> Ottanut käyttöön jo vuosia sitten.
> - Alkuperäinen Satakunnan Liikenne siirtyi Pusateceihin vaiheittain syksystä 2006 alkaen.
> - Lauttakylän Auton puolella siirryttiin Pusateceihin ikuisuus sitten. 2005 ei enää näkynyt Buscomeita.


Jaaha, siis samalla tavalla kuin VLK:n liikenteen autoissa ja ilmeisesti jtm:n viimeisimmän havainnon mukaisessa Luopparin autossa?

Kiitos korjauksesta, vielä puuttuu siis vain se yhteistariffi.

----------


## jtm

23.8 Tkl:
#425/16
#426/23
#262/28

----------


## killerpop

TKL #267:aan on näemmä palautunut tikkukirjaimiset määränpäät, liekö sitten ollut joku vanhempi kilpitiedosto. Sama auto kuitenkin oli ensimmäisiä jossa näin Y3 Lahdesjärvi moottoritietä -tekstin vielä kuluneella viikolla. Tänään lauantaina tuo oli ihan 13 IKURI tai 13 HERMIA -tekstein.

----------


## jtm

> TKL #267:aan on näemmä palautunut tikkukirjaimiset määränpäät, liekö sitten ollut joku vanhempi kilpitiedosto. Sama auto kuitenkin oli ensimmäisiä jossa näin Y3 Lahdesjärvi moottoritietä -tekstin vielä kuluneella viikolla. Tänään lauantaina tuo oli ihan 13 IKURI tai 13 HERMIA -tekstein.


Havaitsin tuon myös jommassa kummassa 3:n ledi-Scaloista(#660 tai #661). Kilvissä oli 3 LAHDESJÄRVI. Kuulemma on tuosta pienestä tekstista tullut paljon valituksia. Ledikilven pikkukirjaimista saa kyllä selvää mutta ei mitronista ollenkaan.

24.8 Tkl:
#654/2
#253/16
#255/16
#261/18
#263/18
#419/22
#275/23
#242/28
#262/28

Olisiko jollakin vahvistusta, kun ei nähnyt ihan tarkasti huuruisen bussin ikkunalasin läpi, että oliko 7:lla Veolian #621? Mutta olen kyllä aika varma havainnostani. Tuntuu vaan niin tyhmältä, että seiskalle olisi laitettu korkealattiainen Carrus Vega, mutta tosin tuossa Vegan yksilössä on Ledi-kilvet.

----------


## deepthroat

> TKL #267:aan on näemmä palautunut tikkukirjaimiset määränpäät, liekö sitten ollut joku vanhempi kilpitiedosto. Sama auto kuitenkin oli ensimmäisiä jossa näin Y3 Lahdesjärvi moottoritietä -tekstin vielä kuluneella viikolla. Tänään lauantaina tuo oli ihan 13 IKURI tai 13 HERMIA -tekstein.


Mahtaisiko johtua siitä kritiikistä, mitä on uusien kilpitekstien vuoksi tullut? Eli taisi olla Aamulehden sivuilla valitusta uusittujen tekstien huonosta näkymisestä.

----------


## jtm

25.8 Tkl:
#227/39
#423/39

----------


## jtm

25.8 Tkl:
#249/17
#637/19
#230/20
#232/20
#121/21, oli kokopäivässä eikä vaan ajanut yhtä aamulähtöä.
#238/28
#225/29
#650/31
#235/39

Tkl:n #3 tuli hinaamaan #228 pois Pyynikintorilta klo 14.44 linjan 17 laiturista ja samassa hässäkässä Venäläis kuski rysäytti #238:lla oikean takakulman isoon betoniseen kukka-asetelman ruukkuun.

25.8 Veolia:
#67/90Y, oli klo 14.40 lähdössä Pyynikintorilta.

Veolian #614:ssa ei näyttänyt olevan Pusatecia asennettuna, kun tänään kävin siellä. Tuli juuri Tilausajosta, kun olin lähtemässä varikolta.

----------


## jtm

25.8 Tkl:
#640/24

25.8 Länsi-linjat:
#73/50

26.8 Tkl:
#220/29
#225/29
#627/29
#419/39, kohtahan 39:llä on ollut koko OmniCity katras. :Eek: 
#635/39
#647/39

Olivat näköjään ruvenneet palauttamaan tikkukirjaimia kilpiin.

----------


## Fiktio

TKL #271 näytti saaneen pientä päivitystä ulkonäköönsä:

----------


## ultrix

Ei voi olla totta! Ei näin, tökeröltä näyttää.

Täytynee ottaa TKL:n johtokunnan puheenjohtajaan yhteyttä ja pyytää tätä ottamaan kaupungin vaakunan korvaaminen kolmella kirjaimella puheeksi seuraavassa johtokunnan kokouksessa.

En vain voi hyväksyä tällaista.

----------


## killerpop

> Ei voi olla totta! Ei näin, tökeröltä näyttää.


Graafisella suunnittelijalla ollut työn ja tuskan takana varmaan pusertaa tämä luomus, ja heti olet haukkumassa.

Yhdyn myös samaan kerhoon  :Very Happy: 

Liekö tämä joku tamperelainen vitsaus, että paikallisliikenteen bussien pitää näyttää rumilta.

----------


## Allison

Operaattorin ja tilaajan tunnusten esittämisestä kaluston pinnoilla on määrätty tarkkaan tuotantosopimuksissa niin yksityisten kuin TKL:n kohdalla. Samat säännöt kaikilla. Kun operaattorin tunnus löytyy aina standardipaikalta ei tunnuksen tarvitse olla kovin iso.

Muistaakseni Tampereen kaupunginjohtaja tai pormestari on antanut pysyväismääräyksen vaakunan käytöstä kaupungin omistamissa ajoneuvoissa...

----------


## Admiral Observer

Jep. Ei kyllä näytä hyvältä, mutta ilmeisesti johtuu tästä "pakkovärittämisen" sivujohdannaisesta. Varmaan joku napannut taas kovat rahat suhteellisen yksinkertaisesta ja epäsopivasta versiosta. Mutta, sitä niittää mitä kylvää...

----------


## jtm

27.8 Tkl:
#662/1, h.o.p.
#253/2
#649/8
#261/39
#417/39

28.8 Tkl:
#232/21
#232/Y3

----------


## ihmettelijä

404:sta bongattu myös ulkonäköpäivitystä.  :Eek:  Joukkoliikenne- ja tkl tarra kyljessä. Keulassa sentään vielä vaakuna. Ettei vaan nääkin olis Kalle Könkkölän tuotoksia... Todella typerää rahan *tuhlausta*.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Äsken keskustorilla huomasin, että auto 423:n nokalla ei ollut vaakunaa, mutta ei myöskään tuota TKL-tekstiä. Kyljissä ei tosin mielestäni ollut mitään ylimääräistä, joten saattaa olla jonkun kolhaisun jäljiltä korvattu keulaosa...

----------


## ultrix

Jos arvokkuutta tuova vaakuna nyt on välttämätön jonkun kalustovastaavan mielestä poistaa niin korvattakoon se sitten TKL:n "morjens"-logolla, sillä jossa lukee Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitos.

Pelkkä "TKL" Paunun fontilla tuntuu pyhäinhäväistykseltä 60-vuotiaan kunnallisen liikelaitoksen maineelle.

----------


## jtm

Minä yhdyn tähän, että haukutaan sitä joka on KEKSINYT LAITTAA TAMPEREEN VAAKUNAN TILALLE tekstin TKL. Tuo on minun mielestä typerin idea koko Tkl:n 60vuoden taipaleella! :Mad:  No mutta iloisempaan asiaan havaintoihin.... 

28.8 Tkl:
#412/1
#630/2
#636/2
#259/13
#213 oli 16:lla kokopäivävuorossa eikä vaan ruuhkaa ajamassa ja pitäisi ajaa yö-vuoroja 16 ja Y16, jos pysyy ehjänä.
#405/16
#215 oli kokopäivässä 22:lla eikä vaan ruuhkassa.
#271/22
#264/26
#246/29
#642/29
#217 oli koko päiväss 30:lla, eikä vaan ruuhkassa ja pitäisi ajaa yö-vuoroja.

Kenenköhän ajatus on ollut laittaa #213, #215 ja #217 kokopäiviin ja #213 ja #217 yö-vuoroihin?

----------


## jtm

29.9 Tkl:
#650/8
#649/18
#419/39
#635/39

----------


## jtm

29.8 Tkl:
#404/18, nuo JoLi teippaukset sopivat vain perään muuten Uukkari näytti  typerältä.

Tuon #225 voisi lisätä 29:n vakkari listaan.

----------


## jtm

30.8 Tkl:
#261/18

----------


## jtm

30.8 Tkl:
#248/28
#412/22

30-31.8 YÖ Tkl:
#242/Y1
#249/13
#420 JA 426/16
#420 JA 426/Y16
#246/17
#232/18
#412/22
#425/Y23
#269/Y26
#276/Y28
#415/30

LÄNSI-LINJAT:
#96/50

----------


## ihmettelijä

> Minä yhdyn tähän, että haukutaan sitä joka on KEKSINYT LAITTAA TAMPEREEN VAAKUNAN TILALLE tekstin TKL. Tuo on minun mielestä typerin idea koko Tkl:n 60vuoden taipaleella!


No idean isänä on toiminut se kalusto tyyppi :Mad:  todella huonot ideat sillä. Sitä en osaa sanoa mihin näillä kaikilla typerillä ideoillaan pyrkii.

----------


## kalle.

Tervehdys kaikille lukijoille.
Vastaan nyt tähän kovin kohua herättäneeseen autojen "teippausjupakkaan."

Eli niin kuin kaikki varmasti ovat tietoisia, on TKL:n autoihin alettu teippaamaan tuottajan ja tilaajan logoja.

Tampereen Joukkoliikenne -tekstin, kuten TKL logon käytöstä on sovittu tilaajaorganisaation kanssa. Kuten tiedetään ensimmäiset JoLi -teipit ilmestyivät Veolian ja Paunun autoihin. Tämä kuuluu JoLi:n ns. tilaajaväritykseen. Tämä on jokaisen liikennöitsijän autossa oltava tilaajan ohjeiden mukaisesti samalla tavalla.
Tilaajaväritykseen kuuluu myös se, että autossa on vakiopaikoissa liikennöitsijän nimi. Liikennöitsijän nimelle on maksimimitat ja ne ovat ihan yksiselitteisesti määritelty. Näiden pelisääntöjen mukaan meidänkin, tuottajana muiden tuottajien joukossa, täytyy pelata.
Liikennöitsijän nimi on määritelty näytettäväksi myös vaunun nokassa. Nyt kuitenkin TKL on saanut tilaajalta _poikkeusluvan_ siihen, että nimen tilalla saa olla kaupungin vaakuna. Eli nokassa olevaa TKL tekstiä, josta osa kirjoittajista harmistui kovin, ei tulla ainakaan toistaiseksi autoissa näkemään. Itse asiassa edes 271:n ei pitänyt linjalle lähteä ilman vaakunaa, mutta kun sitä "koe teipattiin" tarvittiin teliautoa kesken kaiken linjalle ja koska haluamme tuottaa laadukkaan liikenteen JoLin matkustajille, päädyimme laittamaan auton "väärän värisenä" linjalle, ettei vuoro jää myöhään tai kokonaan ajamatta.
Syy siihen, minkä takia nimiteippaus on juuri _TKL_, eikä esimerkiksi koko nimi tai "morjensukko" on siinä, että nimen tulee olla mahdollisimman selkeä ja sen tulee mahtua tilaajan määrittämien mittojen sisään. Lisäksi TKL on hyvin tunnettu ja paljon käytetty lyhenne kansan keskuudessa.
Eräs kirjoittajista oli myös hieman huolissaan kustannuksista, mutta mitä niihin sitten tulee, niin kerrottakoon, että ko. teksti suunniteltu ihan täällä, muun työn ohessa. Eli ulkopuolista suunnittelijaa ei ole käytetty, niinpä kustannukset ovat 0,- sen osalta. Valitsimme eri vaihtoehdoista juuri tämän mm. selvyytensä, tunnettavuutensa ja erottuvuutensa takia.
Joli -teipithän maksaa liikenteen tilaaja, joten näin ollen nekään eivät siis rasita TKL:n rahakirstua.

Loppuun vielä pilke silmäkulmassa todettakoon, että jos TKL teippi auton 271 nokassa on todella jonkun mielestä TKL:n pahin virhe koko 60-vuotisen historian aikana, niin sehän on mahtava homma. Eli homma pelaa ja on pelannut siis älyttömän hienosti, kun pahempaa ei ole sattunut!  :Wink: 


Toivottavasti tämä vastine hiukan selvitti asiaa ja toi esiin faktaa luulojen tilalle.

K. Keinonen
TKL

----------

